# Blueberry Extract



## Craig9995 (17/10/17)

Hello,

I recently had a few blueberry stouts called Harry's Stout. I want to make something similar and will need blueberry extract. I have searched my regular craft brew suppliers in Aust but they do have it in their online shops. I can find it on American sites but the shipping is prohibitive. 

Perhaps someone has used it before and can suggest where I might find it.

Thank you,
Craig


----------



## Bridgey23 (17/10/17)

Craftbrewer have it listed but not in stock. Maybe you could give them a call. You could always use fresh or frozen blueberries. Might be a bit expensive though.


----------



## good4whatAlesU (17/10/17)

Where are you located? 

It's currently Blueberry season in NSW. Some of the growers might have frozen seconds.


----------



## Yuz (17/10/17)

Just a suggestion - try Capella flavours. Quite a few people use these for cooking and for vape juices (myself included).
It's stocked in Aus by a few vendors, and typically is around $5 / 13ml concentrate. Can get them in bulk as well.
There are plenty of other yummy flavours in their collection.


----------



## Phoney (17/10/17)

I once tried frozen blueberries in a hefe. The colour turned out more brown than purple and it had a bit of an "off" flavour and aroma that you get from over ripen berries. Totally different experience to using frozen raspberries. I'd be keep to try blueberry concentrate / extract juice.


----------

